# bobwhite



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Quick question. I have 2 pairs of bob white that I had last year, they laid great. This year nothing. I have them on wild game food. Any ideas? Would like to hatch a few as the kids love it and train my dog.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Try playing some Marvin gaye for them. It's always done the trick for my game birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My birds like Lady Ga Ga... "Lets have some fun this beat is sick, I wanna take a ride on your disco stick"

Gets em layin every time!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-_O- :rotfl:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> -_O- :rotfl:


+1

Im laying in bed with my wife fast asleep and woke her up laughing. Way to go Tex!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting, I never thought tex-o-bob would qoute lady ga ga. Still no eggs, but I can't stand lady ga ga, so I think I'll use them to give my dog some training.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe the key is..... Have Tex come over and sing some lady Ga Ga to yur birds, the thought sure sends chills up my spine. :shock: OOO°)OO


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin the UWN will replace Wikipedia soon.


----------

